# Student Dependent Visa



## Shin (Apr 26, 2011)

Good day to everyone, please advice me for the following ..

I just get married last month and enjoying the new life phrase, anyhow my wife is still doing her studies at Australia and expected to complete her master course in July, 2013. 

I wish to accompany her but the visa applications looks tough to me, I read about the student dependent visa and I would love to have opinions in this.

Will I able to get the student dependent visa in this case? on the fact that marriage is just last month and she has her student visa now.

Thanks a lot and hope to hear from all of you.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

*Regarding student dependant visa*

Hello,
I am in the same situation as you. Could you please clarify what was needed to be done when applying for a student dependant visa. I just got married recently and I currently hold a student visa subclass 573 which will be expired by 2015. However, I didn't declare my husband initially in order to include him on my current visa because we weren't married by that time. Now, I want him to join me here in Australia. My husband is currently offshore. What is the process of declaring my new dependant in order to be added to my current student visa?What are the processes of applying for a student dependant visa?...Lastly, I would like to know if you did have your student dependant visa granted....Please could you give me a hint. I am totally lost...

Kind Regards.


----------



## Shin (Apr 26, 2011)

hi Reno,
I have my visa granted just last month, after submitting all the documents via VFS agency, it took about 3 weeks processing time.

You may check for the form name from the immigration website, there will be a checklist of the needed document,

the important document will be,

1. marriage certificate(please make sure it is recognized by Australia)
2. Oversea student confirmation of enrollment (CoE)
3. BUPA for your husband (please get letter from the authorize after you made the payment)
4. Passport
5. Bank Statement as proof of financial freedom
6. Your Visa details

I used the VFS service to get the visa, they are specialist in this, you might want to seek for their advice?

Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Shin! Congratulations on your visa being granted!! I've gathered all the info and my husband already applied offshore. However, could you please tell me when do they require to submit Health Cover. Do they usually notify us with a letter, or do we have to pay it once visa is submitted. Did your wife declare you in her initial visa? 
Also, could you pls tell me the VFS contact details etc. I might want to enquire. 
Sorry for asking all these questions. Hope you don't mind. Once again thank you for your advice.

Regards,
Reno.


----------



## Shin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

The Health Cover have to submit before the visa application, in other words you have to pay for the Health Cover first before applying the visa.

I am not in the initial declaration list of my wife's initial visa.

You may get VFS contact from their website.

All the best!

Best Regards,
Shin


----------



## chasesong (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Shin,

Congratulations!

I'm in the same sort of hole now as I'm applying a dependent visa for my wife. I just wonder, besides what you listed above, do you provide anything else when you were applying for your wife? Such as Form1022?

Looking forward hear from you!

Regards
Chase


----------



## chasesong (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Reno,

Hope everything goes fine with your application. Or did you get the visa already?

Can I ask what documents provided for the application?

What I have are:

157A
919
my CoE and enrollment letter
Finance statement
notarized marriage certificates
other relationship evidence - such as photos and messages
health cover

I also get married (2012) after I get my visa (2010). so i'm very concerned.

Regards
Chase



Reno said:


> Thank you for your reply Shin! Congratulations on your visa being granted!! I've gathered all the info and my husband already applied offshore. However, could you please tell me when do they require to submit Health Cover. Do they usually notify us with a letter, or do we have to pay it once visa is submitted. Did your wife declare you in her initial visa?
> Also, could you pls tell me the VFS contact details etc. I might want to enquire.
> Sorry for asking all these questions. Hope you don't mind. Once again thank you for your advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

chasesong said:


> Hi Reno,
> 
> Hope everything goes fine with your application. Or did you get the visa already?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply Shin!!

Hi Chasesong!! Yes that was exactly what i did. I submitted form 1022 to notify DIAC of changes of my relationship from single to married. The documents u listed are correct which they are the requirements for a student dependant.

These are the requirements we completed:

Form 157A (Filled by spouse)
Form 919 (Filled by the student) 
COE
Letter from institution confirming of enrolment and course satisfaction (optional)
Financial statement (sponsored by you or any reliable sponsorship source)
Marriage certificate
Health cover

(You can also write a cover letter to the Immi declaring that you wish to nominate your spouse to join you and that you have submitted 1022 as a notification of relationship change BUT this is optional)

My husband lodged his visa lately last month offshore and was advised that it will take around 3 months to process (sigh). He just received a letter from the case officer this week to do his medical examination so he'll be doing his medical next week. I'll keep you posted whether we got the visa. good luck with everything!!


----------



## simsheena (Feb 27, 2013)

hi shin,
congratulation for ur visa..i want to ask u 1tng that i have already applied for student dependent visa but i m not submitted my health cover..my laywer said u hve to submit ur health cover after they sending ur medical..is that correct?..
and how long it takes in student dependent visa processing time???

thnks


----------



## fabric (Mar 13, 2013)

how much financial statement should we have to show for student dependent/spouse visa


----------



## Shina (Apr 8, 2013)

hi i need help
my husband is in Australia in student visa subclass 573 now i m going to applying for student spouse visa
i need to ask is DIAC demand my husband financial statement?
or just i show my financial statement?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Shina, im sure one of the moderators will advise you however its sensible to only post your question once on one thread and wait for somebody to get back to you.


----------



## Shina (Apr 8, 2013)

hi Shin and Reno
hope everything going well
im in same sort of hole 
My husband in australia in student visa 573 and i'm not declared in his initial documents however my husband submitted form 1022 to notify DIAC regarding status change.
now i have applied visa offshore and submitted all documents through visa specialist
after one month i get reply from DIAC that my VISA APPLICATION IS NOT VALID as im not declared in initials documents of my husband..
im much worried


----------



## grrcarandang (Apr 16, 2014)

*student dependant in australia*

hi,

my visa is 573 and just got married 1 week ago. my wife is also a student in Australia, her visa is 572. Now, I want to include her as my dependant so that were going to be in 1 visa only. can i use form 157a and 919 even though she's in Australia because it says there that form 919 is just for dependant who are outside Australia. and one more thing do I still need to submit form 1022 in the immigration to change my status from single to married or it does not matter?

Hope I get a reply soon. thank you.


----------



## gurvinder2122 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi simsheena 
Hi logged my student dependent visa 20-3-14 . One thing I want to ask hiw long take to get student dependent visa. You have well experience an d I have applied my same like u same situation u didn't submit health cover mg agent said u have to submit health cover when they a ask for medical and how long take to send me medical examination mail tnx....


----------

